# Engine in an embarrassing state



## klw7me (Apr 8, 2015)

So got home today and changed the headlight bulbs to some nicer ones, upon opening my bonnet I realise how embarrassingly filthy my engine is. Also made changing the bulbs a very dirty experience. I have attached a pic. Now I haven't got the first clue about how to clean an engine bay. I have had a look on here and am not really any the wiser. Think I'm just being thick.

Can anyone help with starting points and equipment needed. I have a steam cleaner. pressure washer and brushes. I don't have any engine cleaning stuff, I think I may need it as its in a pretty bad state. 

There are also conflicting views as the what to cover up and how much water to use. I don't mind taking ages to get it right and covering up loads to be safe. I just want the method that I can do the least damage with and get some good results for someone's first go.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi there,

For me I never use a PW under the bonnet. Give it a hose on a "Spray" setting. then get some "Surfex HD" all the usual places stock it. then just clean with brushes etc. then hose off.

can use a steamer for anything stubborn or hard to get to.

Final tip is the paintwork under there, give that a good clean and a hand polish! improves the look no end.

All the best
Ben


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Nothing better than a p/w a hot water one being best, You just have to use common sense and wrap certain bits up and not go mad and keeping the lance at a safe distance.
Alternatively plenty of degreaser and cloths can incorporate a steamer too.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

That's worse than my Land Rover and van for that matter:lol: I've always used a hot water pressure washer on mine and never had any problems with electrics etc although I've always left it running while I do it. Give it a good blast first then use a bit of g101 for the stubborn bits then followed by another blast. Job done:thumb:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

So at the risk of finding I've done something horrendously wrong I had a sample size sprayer with Eco Touch Waterless Car Wash which I wasn't likely to use at any other time.

Sprayed on, left a few mins then wiped/agitated with one MF then final wipe with another. Dressed and ended up with this, not perfect but better than when I started.


----------



## klw7me (Apr 8, 2015)

JR1982 said:


> That's worse than my Land Rover and van for that matter:lol: :thumb:


I know it's awful I knew it was bad but didn't realise it was this bad. Going to have to wait until payday to get some stuff for it now as decorated the lounge this month so funds are a bit tight, but might try and have a go at it with some APC this weekend although waterless cleaner sounds interesting, think I would be more comfortable not using much water, I know lots of you do, I'm just a bit scared.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Good luck. let us know how you get on but don't be scared about using water after all even though it's covered it still get very wet under there when it rains and you drive down the road!


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I recently did my engine bay with Surfex HD. After liberally spraying it everywhere and leaving for a few minutes I went round with a brush and agitated it. I followed up with the garden hose with a jet nozzle.

I didn't cover anything up or particularly care where all the water was going.

Dried off puddles of water and wiped over places where there was standing water.

Applied some oil on the catches, springs and hinges.

Applied some vinyl, rubber, trim dressing on the plastic bits, shut the bonnet and got on with washing the car.

Came out the next morning and the car fired up just like it always does.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

I power wash mine with engine running with no problems


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Nice one Andy - just what I was saying :thumb:
Surfex is great stuff


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

SBM said:


> Nice one Andy - just what I was saying :thumb:
> Surfex is great stuff


I used it to wash my hands and they came up a treat too! :lol:


----------



## klw7me (Apr 8, 2015)

Cool think I'll get some surfex when I get paid, I'll give it an interim clean at the weekend and post some pics


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Easy peesy.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

It works great in the house as well on dirty cookers and ovens.

Ask the missus to try it out if you are brave.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

I cover my Green Cotton airfilter with a plasticbag and spray the whole engineroom with APC or Surfex HD. Then I use a small soft brush like an interior brush and go through all nooks and crannies. I never use a PW, I just grab my gardenhose and rinse off until all dirt and APC is gone. Then I start up the engine and let the heat from the engine dry the water. Finally I use a plastic dressing on all plastic parts and wipe off any residue with a MF.


----------



## Evo_uk (Nov 29, 2015)

JR1982 said:


> That's worse than my Land Rover and van for that matter:lol: I've always used a hot water pressure washer on mine and never had any problems with electrics etc although I've always left it running while I do it. Give it a good blast first then use a bit of g101 for the stubborn bits then followed by another blast. Job done:thumb:


 NOW NOW !!!! Come on JR you know the rules!!!!!!!!! PICTURES


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Have a quick look at this review, it shows the method I use, obviously you can try different products but that one was pretty good:thumb:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=370461


----------

